# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mensen gezocht voor een nieuw medisch tv-programma

## tvprogramma

*MENSEN GEZOCHT VOOR EEN NIEUW MEDISCH TV-PROGRAMMA!*
Heb je een medische of gezondheidsvraag die je graag aan een huisarts, specialist of deskundige wil voorleggen?
Je krijgt de unieke mogelijkheid om deze rechtstreeks te stellen tijdens de tv-opnamen op zaterdag 4 oktober.

Een team van artsen en deskundigen zit die dag klaar om alle vragen te beantwoorden. Van huisarts tot specialist, van diёtist tot verslavingsdeskundige. Mocht er aanleiding zijn, dan kan er direct vervolgonderzoek plaatsvinden. Iedere vraag is welkom, op elke vraag krijg je antwoord! Van preventieve vragen die niet direct aanleiding geven om naar een arts te gaan: Wat moet ik doen als ik heet water over me heen krijg?. Tot vragen die iemand persoonlijk treffen: In onze familie komt borstkanker voor, in hoeverre moeten mijn twee dochters en ik ons zorgen maken?.

Interesse? Meld je vraag en NAW-gegevens aan bij [email protected].

----------

